# Beauty Portraits Selections 2008 by Zec@Work



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

As 2008 comes to an end, I just want to showcase some of my past works I have done so far for the year. These photos are not the best of my selections (well, some of them are) but they carries a deep impression or memory to me while I shot them.

Sharing with everyone here and wishing everyone a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 01:









About the Photo:
Here we have Ann doing this great pose at the entrance of a dark passage between 2 walls. I like the contrast between the walls and the dark passage. With Ann posing at the entrance, it gives a strong mystery towards Ann. She is partially bright, partially dark. You can see her but yet you cannot see her completely. Kind of gives the feeling that Ann comes and goes easily without anybody noticing.

Red is a good color in this picture. With black and white contrast, red draws perfect attention and is able to blend on both black and white easily. The textures on the walls are added in to enhance the feel.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 02:








About the Photo:
This is Film. She left me a very good impression during the shooting session. She seems very experienced and knows exactly what a photographer would want from a model. I like this picture because of the framing. Noticed that I cut her out on the right side of the picture a little? I find that doing such framing not only gives an entirely different feel to the over picture (not those boring standard framing where everything is in sight) but also makes the model look slighter slimmer. It makes you think exactly how the other side looks like and makes want to know more about Film.

I used a top-down bounce flash and a reflector for this shot. Her right shoulder was a little flabby but that was fixed easily with Photoshop. Looks okay now I think.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 03:








About the Photo:
These are my friends, Oat and his girlfriend Namfon. This pictures was taken during her Masters Degree graduation inside the hallway at ABAC Bangna (beautiful university!) Campus. I really like the couple emotions emitting from the both of them. I purposefully frame them on the left side of the picture, leaving an empty space for other creativities.

I used 2 lights over here. One on the right side of the picture firing onto the wall and letting light bounce back onto their faces and another light on my left as fill light. To make this picture interesting and attention drawing, I added good old vignetting around the corners.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 04:








About the Photo:
I dont just shoot only young pretty girls you know?  Here is the mother of one of my friends. This was taken in a prize giving ceremony. Just a very casual shot of a sweet looking soft-spoken mother. I love the colors captured, all blending into the pink areas. Skin tones, subtle make-up, color of blouse, roses and the background all color blending nicely together. It gives me a very motherly look, full of warmth and kindness.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 05:








About the Photo:
I still remember very vividly on this one. This is Joy, a very cute Thai girl that looks so much like Japanese. In order to compose for this shot that I had in mind, I had to do a lot of things moving. All elements you see this photo are not there initially. I had to carry the bench, the table, the vase of flowers (choosing the right colored one), drop some make-up accessories, put in my iPhone and get Joy to lean on the table slightly on her arm looking at my phone. I simply love this shot!


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 06:








About the Photo:
There were many people commented on this photo once about the skin smoothness. I can tell you, I almost did nothing to the skin tone except removing one or two moles. This is Zia, one of the top prettiest friends I ever had here in Bangkok. This is very straight forward. This is very direct. A very compounding message of I am pretty and sweet. Nothing else to say. Love those eyes and lips.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 07:







About the Photo:
For this shot, it is the angle of approach that I really like. It gives a different viewing angle of how we see our subject and how we present our subject. This is Nam-wan, a dancer that I know from a dance club. Very active girl and very daring. She has absolutely No Holds Barred attitude during the shoot, doing things that I requested. It was the first time for her to officially pose in front of a DSLR.

This shot was taken in the evening with a nice warm diffused glow of the sun reflecting for her skin. Beautiful.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 08:








About the Photo:
This is Nam-Peung and I got her to knee down on the floor leaning on a sofa seat outside the corridor of my room. It was a super challenge during for this shoot. The sun was exceptionally strong, casting very bright ghosting all over my images (I shot her with a very bright background). What I did was I used my rug and place it over the railings to create a very nice purple background. I deployed a flash bouncing from a reflector and a fill light in front. The natural light casted onto her hair is perfect but not onto her shoulders. Some parts were blown off else it would be a wonderful image.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 09:








About the Photo:
Okay, here is my colleague from China that came for training in my company some months ago. She was given a beautiful apartment to stay during her training. She invited a few of us to her apartment for party and here is just one snap out of the many.

I placed her beside the window and flash through a golden reflector on her left. I added a fill light right in front and a rim light right at the back of her hear to highlight her hair.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 10:








About the Photo:
This is Nick or more like Nicky. A would-be model chosen by a modeling agency for some advertisements. I was invited by the agency to do some shots for her. Among all the shots, I like this one the best. A reflector was used to reflect sunlight on her left while I fill light in front.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 11:








About the Photo:
This is one of the best models I ever worked on since I started shooting seriously. Jean is fantastic. I have almost nothing to complain about her. Professional attitude. Great look. Great body. This shot is more of a fashion shot that the agency required. It took me some time to decide on the location, the choice of clothes and the lighting used. This is the final result of those decisions. The agency was very happy.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 12:








About the Photo:
This is my friend, May, an air stewardess. We had nothing to do one day so we called each other out for lunch and I proposed doing a shoot since I love taking photos and she loves being taken photos. May is not a model by profession so her poses were a bit stiff initially, especially the smile. We had to try and try until we get a shot that is good. This particular shot is actually my favorite from the lot. It has an attitude that I love. I desaturate a little and pump up the contrast to give the overall feel. Really love this.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 13:








About the Photo:
Nan is also one of the top prettiest friends I ever had in Bangkok and her attitude was superb too. I shot her last year and I shoot her again this year. Attitude never changed. Nan is very popular in the scene. Her schedules are always booked. I was really lucky to manage to get her to do this shoot with me (after many times of asking and begging, ha ha ha ha). Here, I am trying out a retro look on Nan. Found this superb location that sets the perfect background. Will definitely use this location again on other and future shoots!


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 14:








About the Photo:
Okay, here we have Nan again on another shoot session with me but this time she brought her friend along. Didnt really get to know her friend though but shoot session was good. In this picture, there forces of light going on! Frontal fill light at lowered flash value AND a warm incandescent lamp mounted on a beauty dish imitating the warm golden sunlight. Notice how the warm light looks on their skin? Beautiful!!


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 15:









About the Photo:
Energy! Fun! Happiness! This photo is all about that. Went to the beach with some friends for holiday. Great beach, great shot.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 16:








About the Photo:
This is a fun shot. Here we have my friends Amm and her beau. I was bored with those conventional shots taken for couples so I changed the feel a little. I got Amm to look angry and her beau to try pacifying her and here it is. Very fun. Love this shot.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 17:








About the Photo:
This is my close friend Bee. This shoot is one of the most satisfying shoot I had done so far in terms of planning, execution, lighting, styling and post processing. Very attitude!


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 18:








About the Photo:
This is Noy Nong. Another potential model chosen by the agency. The purpose is to do a hair commercial using her so some basic shots were needed. That done, I requested permission from both the agency and Noy Nong to do some other shots using what is available on the location. Pool table was old but still can be used. Those of you who had been following my photos would definitely seen my photo thread on Noy Nong. This is the shot I love best. Very beautiful girl. By the way, Noy Nong was one of the final 10 contestants in Miss Thailand 2007 pageant!


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 19:








About the Photo:
This shot was pretty memorable because I joined this shoot with 2 other photographers! I didnt shoot much cos I am not the main photographer, just occasionally snapping one or two. Among my heaps, I love this shot most. I like the way things are spreading out from the center of the image. Color scheme is very good too. I love to blend colors to match against each other. A little flabby on her right under arm but that was fixed in Photoshop. Added burning on a 50% gray layer for the corners.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 20:








About the Photo:
This is my friend Ploy. We were having Christmas dinner and after that did some shots for the fun of it. Ploy wanted to be a photo model like many of my friends so we tried something casual first to test water. This shot was not posted on my main thread because I purposely keep it for this thread. Full body shot. Ploy has long slim legs and it is obvious in the picture. J


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 21:








About the Photo:
My friends and I were having some beer to celebrate Christmas in Bangkok. I got 3 beautiful girls with us that night so I should not let this opportunity go! Got my close friend Bee to sit right in the center and the 3 girls to crowd around him. The idea is to show when a guy has lots of girlfriends and when all came together to face him, this is the kind of expression that he will display. Ha ha ha ha. Ngarn Kao, if you can understand Thai. J


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Pic 22:








About the Photo:
Final picture in this series and I wrap up with a cute picture of a baby girl from one of my friends. I tell you, it is so hard to photograph babies Managed to get this one though. Look at the innocent eyes and expressions I soften the entire picture using Guassian Blur and desaturate it a little to give that soft subtle feeling.


----------



## Zeckson (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, that wraps up for 2008. Hope that 2009 will be a better year for all of us without the economical crisis. Wishing all Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 28, 2008)

WOW,

A lot of great shots Zeck.
I look forward to seeing more next year


----------



## Kondro86 (Dec 28, 2008)

Awesome work man.


----------



## Quickmagic (Dec 29, 2008)

Love all these photo's you really are very talented, my favourites are number 2 and 6, perfect.


----------



## Harmony (Dec 30, 2008)

Some of these are on the edge, you might want to put 'not safe for work' in your title next time (or NSFW).


----------



## Dick Sanders (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey, Zeckson: Nice! Probably because it's the exact opposite of what I do, I very much like the delicate, silky, almost doll-like porcelain skin quality you have in many of these photos, such as # 8 and #10. And also the "Vampire-like" quality you achieved in #12 (think the movie, Twilight).

Want to share how you did it? 

In any case, you've done some great work in 2008. Looking forward to seeing more of your work in 2009! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## TAGMAN (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Zeck, My bags are packed. I'm movin to Bangkok


----------



## schumionbike (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice pictures!!!!!


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 30, 2008)

Those are some very nice shots, Zeckson.


----------



## fightin14 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great photos, beautifull women, great use of light what else do you need. How much post photo processing is done on your pics?


----------



## dtornabene1 (Dec 31, 2008)

While most of the pictures are amazing, what I appreciate the most is your descriptions.  Far too often we do not describe how or why.  For that, I thank you.

Excellent job!

-Nick


----------



## danman281 (Dec 31, 2008)

very nice!


----------

